# hindu squat?



## Richard S. (Sep 20, 2002)

could someone please describe this exercise to this ignorant one?


----------



## Richard S. (Sep 21, 2002)

anyone?


----------



## bscastro (Sep 21, 2002)

Let me dig up the link to some pictures...

Bryan


----------



## Richard S. (Sep 22, 2002)

hey thanks B, i sure would appreciate it............respects.


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 22, 2002)

Well, the way we do these is you start squating down with the weight on your heels, you brush your finger tips across the gound when your down far enough then as you come back up you do so on the balls of your feet, then repeat.

Hope this helps


:asian:


----------



## bscastro (Sep 23, 2002)

Here is an article with some pictures of different exercises, including the Hindu Squat.

It's basically as Klondike said. It's sort of like rowing with the arms. Don't "bounce" when you go down and up (easy to do and I made this mistake). 

http://www.testosterone.net/articles/153combat.html 

I do these in one set a couple times a week. We warm up with about 30 of these before our JKD class, but I try to do them outside of class a couple times a week as well. I started out only being able to do about 40-50, but now I'm up to 150 or so straight and hope to keep climbing.

Good luck,
Bryan


----------



## Richard S. (Sep 23, 2002)

gentlemen, as usual, you didnt let me down. thanks very much.........respects,richard.


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks for the link too, I found the article interesting and useful.


:asian:


----------



## ZenYuchia (Oct 25, 2002)

oh. thats a hindu squat I was doing those all summer.  I didn't know what they were called.  I saw an ad in a magazine about Hindu squats and how great they were.  I thought they were supposed to be extremly difficult.

-Dave


----------



## kenposcum (Oct 25, 2002)

Nobody really understands how fully or how rapidly these are meant to be done.  GO ALL THE WAY DOWN!!!!  DO THEM FAST!!!  NO, FASTER, NUMBNUTS!!!!
Get Matt Furey's "Combat Conditioning" video Legs and Lungs for the BEST demo.  Ah, there's probably some on the 'net.  But do them as DEEP as possible!  Do them as RAPID as possible!  Otherwise, sure, they're easy.
:asian:


----------



## cdhall (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *...Get Matt Furey's "Combat Conditioning" video Legs and Lungs for the BEST demo. ...*



A friend of mine Swears by Matt Furey.  My friend is in much better shape than I am too.  Here is Matt's website.

http://www.mattfurey.com/


----------



## Phil Elmore (Oct 25, 2002)

I did a very brief review of the "Leg and Lung" portion of _Combat Conditioning_ here.


----------



## Abbax8 (Oct 25, 2002)

The Indian Wrestlers would do squats interspersed with Cat Stretches. The ratio is 2 squats to 1 cat Stretch. So do 100 squats then 50 cat stretches.Work up 500 squats and 250 cat strtches. This is a killer workout as the numbers go up. In Comprehensive Asian Martial Arts they say the wrestlers would do 5000 squats a day as well as other training.

                                                        Peace
                                                         Dennis


----------



## Tony Starks (Nov 23, 2002)

ive been seeing "combat training" a lot in black belt magazines and i always dismissed it for being phony. Do u peoiple think its worth it to buy the book??

                           -T.S.


----------



## Tony Starks (Nov 23, 2002)

i mean "combat conditioning"


----------



## TkdWarrior (Nov 23, 2002)

> This is a killer workout as the numbers go up. In Comprehensive Asian Martial Arts they say the wrestlers would do 5000 squats a day as well as other training.


that's pretty intresting, My grandpa at the age of 70 could do 500 of those without any problem(he was very fames wrestler in his peak time around 1960's i guess)
it's shame that i couldn't learn indian wrestling   
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Abbax8 (Nov 23, 2002)

For a 70 year old person to do 500 squats is great. If he also added the cat stretches after, that would be incredible. My hats off to your grandfather.

                                                                   Peace
                                                                    Dennis


----------



## TkdWarrior (Nov 23, 2002)

dude my grandpa(expired in 1997) was very famed wrestler as i told u...most of old wrestler still can do those things, he taught me yoga n lots of things...tho later in his life he was more into Yoga n spiritual things... even before dying he spent time doing yoga  he's one person i wuold like to be...
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## Jagdish (Nov 24, 2002)

DEAR FRIEND:

MY ADVISE IS GET THE BOOK. YOU WILL FIND MORE EXERCISES FOR MARTIAL ARTS TRAINING AND IMPROVING YOU HEALTH.

YOU WILL BE ANOTHER PERSON IN 90DAYS.

YOURS,

JAGDISH


----------



## Tony Starks (Nov 26, 2002)

gracias por la informacion


----------



## Jagdish (Nov 26, 2002)

¡DE NADA ,HOMBRE!

JAGDISH


----------



## yin_yang75 (Jan 11, 2003)

I e-mailed Matt Furey and explained my sitation and he recommended the Golden Traingle Video for me. I bought it and do the excercises and I can vouch for the effectiveness. My strenth and stamina has increased and no loss of speed.

That tape has Shaolin Push ups (he may call them Hindu?) Hindu Squats and the Golden Arch, I think it was a bargain. 

I found it after reading a product reveiw from a martial arts trainer and conditioning expert in Black Belt Magazine and he raved about Furey's workouts, saying he increased strenth and stamina without lactic acid buid up. 

I recommend anything Furey is putting out, he knows his stuff.

Byron


----------



## cdhall (May 22, 2003)

yin_yang75,

I don't see this video on his site.
What was your "condition" anyway?

Did you buy this video from him?

Thanks in advance.
:asian:


----------



## Lyfeenz (Jun 4, 2003)

Has anyone here checked out Matt's Gama fitness program ?
http://gama-fitness.com/
I know it's a lot of $ 300 or 200 i have heard of the great gama , and he looks prett damn tough in that picture   I wonder how much that club weighs ??
If anyone knows anything about the effectivness of this program , i would really like to hear some input.


----------

